# breeding/fry



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

hi there im new to this chat, im interested in what you all got to say about this crazy species the red-belly. i bought my piranha 1 1/2 ago at the size of a half dollar now they are about 6-7 in long and growing. in the past month they have mated twice and each time there were two sets of eggs with two males gaurding. by the way i got seven red-belly and one gold. i cant find any where about this happing this offten. is this normal? the first batch of fry did not make it past the the second week i followed what the fish store had told me to do but it did not work out. now this time they laid the eggs, i waited till i seen alittle movement in the rocks before removing any fry from the main tank( unlike the fish store telling me to get them out asap) and this time they are making it to the third week. i syphoned them out, as to get no rocks in the tank with them, and placed them in a tank with a single foam filter and heater set at 79 degrees farenhite. i held off feeding the fry till two weeks and four days, ( and feed them less then the store recomened) and them seem to be very active and swimming strong. my question's to who ever reads this are 1. how long should i wait to start feeding them blood worms or other whole food? 2. what is the best way to clear the bottom of the tank without losing fry in the prosses? and 3. would it be better to put the fry in the main tank with a devider or just leave in their seperate tank?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

_*Moved out of FAQ and into P.Discussion*_


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

i havn't done any breeding with red bellys but have done breeding with chiclids so its almost the same thing, but my info is, for feeding ur gonna want to put some flakes and pellets in a pepper grinder and feed them that for a wile untill u can see that grinding it is too small for them, then use some pellets and crush them into bigger chunks using a quarter or something againts a flat surrface, then once u notice they can handel bigger chunk of food u can start using small amounts of blood worms, krill, shrimp, stuff like that, and make sure u can see they are actually eating it befor dumping more in there. as for putting them in the main tank, i wouldn't do it only because it would cause much stress on them which they dont need.

hope any of this helps good luck!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Follow the bouncing thread....

*moved to breeding

You should find all your answers here.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Once they are not longer translucent you can intoduce real food.

To clean the bottom make a mini syphon, airline and some tubing 3/4'' or whatever. run the airline in the tube so it is 2'' from the end of the tube, and seal it off. Works like a charm, and u can use it when they are very small and not worry about sucking them up.

What size fry tank are u using? give us some more info on your set up, spawning tank, ect.

keep us posted


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Bleh


----------

